# Geese housing?



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've ordered 3 pairs of Pilgrim Geese for May delivery.

I'd like some opinions on housing. Would 3 of these work well?
Measures 33.25 in.L x 29 in.W x 27 in.H internally

Pros and cons of housing each pair separately?

These are dog houses, FWIW.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

$ KaChing!

My geese really didn't use a shelter unless it was colder than -20 F. They do need some dry straw the sit on and a place to get out of the wind.

Mine wouldn't go in a small shelter like that except maybe to nest.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If I don't lock them up at night, they'll likely get eaten I'd think. I can't imagine how they'd be safe.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I have grown adult geese and do nothing with or for these guys and gals, they roam the farm and come and go where ever they like. They go to the creek and eat what they find, and go to the machine shed if they need cover ,which was about once or twice this winter. Babies are another story they will need protecting and shed for protection, A calf hut with a hog panel aroud it would work well. > Thanks Marc


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Anything large enough to kill a good is going to rip right through that. Don't waste your money. You could make some houses that are far more secure on your own.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have predators you can always pen them at night in a secure pen with electric fencing. They're good about getting into the habit of going into the pen each evening if you work with them a while.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I am a firm believer of putting geese in a secure shelter over night, but that's just me. My four geese have a 10'x12' building that I guide them into. It has room for a metal trashcan to store their feed, and space for tools and other things I might need handy.

In Dave Holderread's "The Book of Geese", he recommends 7.5 to 10 square feet of floorspace per bird for overnight use. He also recommends 4' high sides because he says geese are more likely to go into such a structure.

I am in a climate with very hot summers so have lots of ventilation, including a metal security/screen door. 

FWIW, I have 2 pairs of geese in the one building. They made a huge nest where both the ladies are laying eggs. I don't know how this will work when one wants to set. I may end up dividing off another area for a second nest.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

geese/housing is almost an oxymoron. Ours don't like being confined at night to housing - but appreciate DEEPLY the fencing we provide. They do understand when they've been adequately fenced and are safe at night. They are by no means, stupid birds. That said, we fought for a year or so to confine them at night. They don't like it. In the snow, they love to burrow in it, and the rain (even cold rain) bothers them in the least. They will find a wind shelter when necessary - but I can always tell when predators are about. They will find the most secure place they can (the fence within a fence, within a fence area. Very Observant birds!)

Now, breeding season is a different matter. They will be seeking shelter and nesting spots, but it's not the same as 'housing'. I would say, in general, provide them a wind shelter (3 straw bales will do) throw a roof over it if you feel better about it, and DEfinitely provide them with secure fencing to keep them safe from predators. Add to this ample roaming space during the day, a kiddie pool full of fresh water - and they'll be happy. The goose may still prefer the bushes for a nest, but trust that she knows what she's doing. When breeding season (goslings) arrive, they will appreciate safe, covered havens to herd the babies into should an owl or predator come near. As for adult birds, as an example = we provide a covered shed, but they seldom use it. It's breeding season now, so I'm finding an egg deposited there every morning. Despite their usual disinterest, I now expect a female will begin nesting in the shed, even though throughout the winter, they've never entertained the provided haven. A shift in agenda, and needs.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine have always gone into the chicken coop at night with everyone else, but since maturing the gander would dearly love to keep all the other species out of it; he stands at the door and hisses at everyone as they try to go in! We built them some nesting hutches similar to the one you have pictured and I'm waiting to see if they or the turkeys or ducks use them.

Someone posted that he had his geese securely fenced and a coyote climbed over and killed them all one night, they could not escape, so be careful how you set things up.

Also, assuming you're getting goslings, I think they'll want to be together until next year. I have three. One female was raised separately from the pair I got when they were all ~4 months old. They sort of excluded her until about a month ago, when she and the male paired up and now his sister is left out.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

springvalley said:


> I have grown adult geese and do nothing with or for these guys and gals, they roam the farm and come and go where ever they like.


Ditto. They're in a fenced field with a good sized pond and the only time I've locked them up is when the pond is frozen over or the snow is too deep.

They hate to be closed up in the barn.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

bluetick said:


> I am a firm believer of putting geese in a secure shelter over night, but that's just me. My four geese have a 10'x12' building that I guide them into. It has room for a metal trashcan to store their feed, and space for tools and other things I might need handy.
> 
> In Dave Holderread's "The Book of Geese", he recommends 7.5 to 10 square feet of floorspace per bird for overnight use. He also recommends 4' high sides because he says geese are more likely to go into such a structure.
> 
> ...


I've never had much luck with double nests. It seemed like there were always uncovered eggs and they probably get moved too often. The last year I had geese I built frames out of 6" boards so they couldn't double nest.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine stay in dog houses around the property and a "straw bale" house. They are easy to care for, you don't need to buy a lot of stuff. Just let them roam, they will find shelter in some shed or a dog house if they need it.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Thanks, fishhead, I have been thinking about building a couple of frames. Guess its time to get started!


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Fishhead, what size are those nests?


----------



## Blackram (Feb 21, 2011)

I had mine in the barn this winter and they didn't like it one bit, but I rule...
But for the last fortnight or so they have roamed the "wild" even in snow and sled only seeking shelter for the wind.
But I have to fence them in as my boss don't seem to happy to have them walking around where ever they want to. 
Wich fence is best? I did think of electric-fence but how high?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is an old thread, but it popped up in my email this morning and I thought I'd follow up on it. We had to sell the geese last year because we ended up working out of town for the better part of the year, but those dog houses worked out great. The geese did NOT sleep in them, however they dutifully went inside them to lay all their eggs, and they also hatched out their goslings in them in the spring.


----------

